# Good Job!



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2009)

We often post photos of jobs that are in violation, but rarely post a job well done. Now this one is not complete, but some take pride in the work they produce.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Good Job!

I too appreciate good workmanship when performing inspections, and I always make sure to let the electrician / contractor know it.  When teaching apprentices, it's nice to have side-by-side comparison pictures showing both the good and the bad.  While it is easy to understand the learning value in evaluating bad installations, there is also alot to learn evaluating good installations too...


----------



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Good Job!

Bryan: I have known this fellow for close to 25 years. Since the time he started as a helper and first walked on to one of my job sites. When he saw me taking a few photos,he question me if something was wrong. I said no, your work is just fine. I want to share it with others. The next picture he was embarsed about, because he hadn't cleaned back a temporary piece of romex.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Good Job!

Slow night here so I'll post a couple. This is my right hand man Al. Although there a violations in all these pics, they passed inspection and were energized. Still pretty neat work Al is proud of.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Good Job!

WOW, nice work........ I've found that the as you progress into the commercial/industrial work, typically the quality of work improves dramatically.


----------

